# Show us how you spend your evenings.



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2022)

In my house, this is our nightly routine. I do read a lot while watching tv too.

View attachment 218634View attachment 218635


----------



## Lara (May 14, 2022)

Pappy, your attachments aren't working for me. 
Maybe you just need a space between the two attachments?


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 14, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> In my house, this is our nightly routine. I do read a lot while watching tv too.
> 
> View attachment 218634View attachment 218635


Can't get your attachments either.


----------



## Pepper (May 14, 2022)

​


----------



## Barbara971 (May 14, 2022)

I end every day with a Hallmark movie. They are predictable and always end well. Guess those two things are the same when it comes to Hallmark movies.


----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2022)

@Barbara971  Nice to meet you. HAPPY you found SF. Lots of interesting topics and happenings here. Make yourself at home and ENJOY.


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Can't get your attachments either.


I can find them either. A glitch or maybe I messed it up. Can’t find them now.


----------



## Barbara971 (May 14, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 221132 @Barbara971  Nice to meet you. HAPPY you found SF. Lots of interesting topics and happenings here. Make yourself at home and ENJOY.


Thank you!


----------



## Liberty (May 14, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I can find them either. A glitch or maybe I messed it up. Can’t find them now.


Oh well.......they'll be floating around in cyber space.


----------



## Lawrence (May 14, 2022)

I like to watch informational shows or documentaries on the internet or on TV. I try to be in bed by ten but often I stay up later watching the shows.


----------



## Lara (May 14, 2022)

I take a sunset walk with my dogs on the beach. There are very few people on the beach at that time, so I'm able to let go of the leashes. Then we come back and have dinner if we didn't do that before sunset (sun sometimes sets early, sometimes late). Then we do a little stargazing from the deck as there's no light pollution from the shore to the horizon. Or I find a free movie on youtube, or check messages, etc.


----------



## MountainRa (May 14, 2022)

Just for tonight - watching the beautiful Moon.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

Generally I just do what my cats command me to do.  Lately I have been realizing that they are possessed.  So, apparently, I just do what the voices in my cats heads tell me to do.

I have to go now, I think I have a hairball....


----------



## dseag2 (May 14, 2022)

My typical evening...

My partner arrives home at either 5:15 or 6:15pm, depending on his schedule at his company.  I have dinner ready to go.  We watch TV while we eat and later on the couch.  Sometimes I save clips from various talk shows.  I'm like his "TV concierge".  Recently, it was an interview with Amy Sedaris and the Kids in the Hall.  Both are hilarious and we have been watching them for many years.  We then usually watch some type of drama.  Since most are off SHO and HBO right now, we watch a crime drama.  If he's on the early shift he sleeps through part of it, says "I may or may not have fallen asleep"  and asks me what happened.  This is followed by something on HGTV (usually House Hunters).  By 8:30pm he's on his laptop and I'm on SF!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My typical evening...
> 
> My partner arrives home at either 5:15 or 6:15pm, depending on his schedule at his company.  I have dinner ready to go.  We watch TV while we eat and later on the couch.  Sometimes I save clips from various talk shows.  I'm like his "TV concierge".  Recently, it was an interview with Amy Sedaris and the Kids in the Hall.  Both are hilarious and we have been watching them for many years.  We then usually watch some type of drama.  Since most are off SHO and HBO right now, we watch a crime drama.  If he's on the early shift he sleeps through part of it, says "I may or may not have fallen asleep"  and asks me what happened.  This is followed by something on HGTV (usually House Hunters).  By 8:30pm he's on his laptop and I'm on SF!



sounds a lot like our evenings.

Do you guys watch the BBC crime shows?  We like a lot of those...


----------



## dseag2 (May 14, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> sounds a lot like our evenings.
> 
> Do you guys watch the BBC crime shows?  We like a lot of those...


Go figure!  I don't think we get BBC.  We watch the ones on Oxygen, HLN and ID.  Dateline and 48 Hours are a must!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Go figure!  I don't think we get BBC.  We watch the ones on Oxygen, HLN and ID.  Dateline and 48 Hours are a must!



We switch streaming services back and forth...

We got the British shows on Britbox and Acorn...


----------



## Blessed (May 15, 2022)

Having a lot of sleeping issues as of late. Up at night, and don't get to bed until dawn. What is this? Normal behavior for me is early to bed, early to rise. Now I am asleep for a good part of the day. It makes me crazy. I do not like it at all.  I have talked to my doctor, and have had sleeping pills to try and get back to normal but it has not worked.  I finally just started to accept it. It does make it hard to do the normal things that require appointments. Not only for me but also my pets.  Has anyone else suffered from this?


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

@Barbara971 welcome.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

@Pappy the attachments are not working here either.

My evenings, after saying Goodnight here, I turn off the Laptop, Take Miss Chicks for her walk, have some dinner then shower and watch T.V. for about an hour.
Then snuggle up in bed and read.


----------



## katlupe (May 15, 2022)

I usually watch either YouTube or something available through Prime. Right now it is The Waltons. I watch for a couple of hours and sometimes I am coloring while watching. Hard for me to just sit somewhere and not be doing something. Rabbit comes to me for berries or nose rubs at that time. He loves the evenings. I am trying to wean myself back into sleeping the whole night in my bed, but so far I end up back in the recliner after an hour or two. So my routine is all messed up for now.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Having a lot of sleeping issues as of late. Up at night, and don't get to bed until dawn. What is this? Normal behavior for me is early to bed, early to rise. Now I am asleep for a good part of the day. It makes me crazy. I do not like it at all.  I have talked to my doctor, and have had sleeping pills to try and get back to normal but it has not worked.  I finally just started to accept it. It does make it hard to do the normal things that require appointments. Not only for me but also my pets.  Has anyone else suffered from this?


Yes, for about six weeks now. I go to bed around 10 pm, sleep 4 hours, wake up and can't go back to sleep. I end up taking long naps during the day, and it is messing with my schedule. I can't find a conscious cause for this. Doc won't give me sleeping pills. I take melatonin. 

My entire day, my stamina, and my energy levels are effected by this.


----------



## Mizmo (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

Some combination of jigsaw puzzles, reading, and watching TV (but nothing with commercials).  That's when I'm alone.

Most evenings I'm either playing bridge, Scrabble, rummicub, attending club meetings, or occasionally going to a performance. (Just starting to get back into that again.)

Or spending time visiting, or being visited by, friends and family.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Having a lot of sleeping issues as of late. Up at night, and don't get to bed until dawn. What is this? Normal behavior for me is early to bed, early to rise. Now I am asleep for a good part of the day. It makes me crazy. I do not like it at all.  I have talked to my doctor, and have had sleeping pills to try and get back to normal but it has not worked.  I finally just started to accept it. It does make it hard to do the normal things that require appointments. Not only for me but also my pets.  Has anyone else suffered from this?


@Blessed I think it's common to sleep only 4 hours at our age but that doesn't mean it's ideal by far. I understand and it happens to me. Every now and then I have to reset myself. Here's what I do but I'm no authority. I can only say it works for me. Check with your doctor.

First, eating sugary stuff will keep us awake and cause inflammation, and thus pain. I eat my biggest meal for breakfast.
Also, I make sure to take a good quality vitamin "B-Complex Plus" (one pill a day) but not after noonish because it gives you LOTS of energy. My daughter orders "Pure" brand on amazon for me because she has Prime with free shipping. One bottle lasts 4 months if taken everyday.

Secondly, to reset myself, I do everything in my willpower to stay awake all day and avoid a nap...unless I'm really crashing and then I just curb how long that nap is. Just a short power nap. Preferably, no more than an hour and a half and not after 4pm...I set my alarm. Always clean sheets, especially clean pillow cases. I'm sure you do that too but I have to add it here because others read this too...
(wait...who am I kidding, nobody reads my stuff lol)

Thirdly, I don't eat after 4pm (not always, just when I'm resetting)...especially spicy foods or hard to digest foods. Having an alcoholic beverage will definitely make one wake up in exactly 4 hours...crazy. Plus, over 65 rule is only one 1.5 oz shot glass per day...if that. And it's too expensive.

Lastly, if it's pain that's causing me to wake up *on rare occasions only*, I will take 2 "Nighttime ibuprofen" and I sleep 6-7 hours straight. And wake up pain-free. But please don't use that if you don't absolutely have to because too much has negative side effects. Read the label.

Sweet dreams Blessed  Take care.

(dare I remind you to set the alarm tonight to watch the red moon eclipse, sorry)


----------



## Leann (May 15, 2022)

I wish I was a morning person but I'm not. Rising at 10:00a is early for me. I usually do morning chores in the first few hours after waking and, of late, I have begun going through boxes of things that belonged to my parents and a younger sibling who are all deceased. But my real energy kicks in around 3:00p and from that time until 10 or 11p, I just keep going. I have a problem with winding down and feeling tired. I take a warm shower to relax a little but I still don't feel like sleeping. So I read for a bit and then turn off the lights and toss and turn for a few hours until I finally fall asleep.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 29, 2022)

_I watch tv or read in the evening if I am home. Luckily I rarely have trouble sleeping and get between 8-10 hours nightly. I wake up every 2 hours to roll over but fall right back to sleep. _


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Leann said:


> I wish I was a morning person but I'm not. Rising at 10:00a is early for me. I usually do morning chores in the first few hours after waking and, of late, I have begun going through boxes of things that belonged to my parents and a younger sibling who are all deceased. But my real energy kicks in around 3:00p and from that time until 10 or 11p, I just keep going. I have a problem with winding down and feeling tired. I take a warm shower to relax a little but I still don't feel like sleeping. So I read for a bit and then turn off the lights and toss and turn for a few hours until I finally fall asleep.


further proof if any was needed that we're sisters from another mister...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

I kid you not!  I just can't handle 1,000 puzzle pieces anymore.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Having a lot of sleeping issues as of late. Up at night, and don't get to bed until dawn. What is this? Normal behavior for me is early to bed, early to rise. Now I am asleep for a good part of the day. It makes me crazy. I do not like it at all.  I have talked to my doctor, and have had sleeping pills to try and get back to normal but it has not worked.  I finally just started to accept it. It does make it hard to do the normal things that require appointments. Not only for me but also my pets.  Has anyone else suffered from this?


Long ago, I got by on 4 hours sleep a night and felt fantastic.  Then, I had a decade of very broken sleep.  Recently, I got Covid-19, and slept 18 hours or more, including long naps. Other than pet care (because my dog and birds won't allow me to forget them), I'm just accepting it and trying to get things done when I'm awake.

I do think that worrying about getting enough sleep just makes it worse.  If I have an appointment, I will have a glass of wine to relax me to sleep so that I will awaken on time, but it's not something that I want to become habitual.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 18, 2022)

i read  then i watch you tube.lots of outdoor and science.i was wanting to watch Gomer Pyle so for the heck of it i searched it and they had all the episodes or most of them.i can search all my favorite old shows and they have them.instead of going to tubi or some other streaming channel on Roku


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

I watch a particular show on Facebook and get mesmerized and sleepy with a gal's soothing voice.  Honest!  She is the Crazy Lamp Lady.  I can relate to her as I use to buy lamps like they were going out of style.  I finally kicked that habit.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Long ago, I got by on 4 hours sleep a night and felt fantastic.  Then, I had a decade of very broken sleep.  Recently, I got Covid-19, and slept 18 hours or more, including long naps. Other than pet care (because my dog and birds won't allow me to forget them), I'm just accepting it and trying to get things done when I'm awake.
> 
> I do think that worrying about getting enough sleep just makes it worse.  If I have an appointment, I will have a glass of wine to relax me to sleep so that I will awaken on time, but it's not something that I want to become habitual.


Em, I wonder if our age has anything to do with our sleeping pattern?  My husband thinks it does.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm still adjusting to being alone....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Em, I wonder if our age has anything to do with our sleeping pattern?  My husband thinks it does.


I'm pretty sure you are a lot younger.  I'm 72.  My broken sleep was probably due to a broken marriage and trying to restart my life when pushing 60.  Supposedly, I've heard that we need less sleep as we age - but that may be because we want to stay conscious for every moment of our remaining lives!  I do hope your sleep improves - the more I read, the more important it seems.  Best of luck.  ~ Em


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I watch a particular show on Facebook and get mesmerized and sleepy with a gal's soothing voice.  Honest!  She is the Crazy Lamp Lady.  I can relate to her as I use to buy lamps like they were going out of style.  I finally kicked that habit.


At first I thought you said "crazy lamb lady!"  We had one of those in the neighborhood when I was growing up.  Then I thought you were counting sheep!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

Crazy Lamp Lady


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I kid you not!  I just can't handle 1,000 puzzle pieces anymore.
> 
> View attachment 225670


@MarciKS Hello, good to see you here. Going to sleep; have a slight headache and am sleepy after watching that lamp lady on Facebook. lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> @MarciKS View attachment 225809Hello, good to see you here. Going to sleep; have a slight headache and am sleepy after watching that lamp lady on Facebook. lol


just lurkin


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 18, 2022)

Show us how you spend your evenings​
'Watching' whatever my lady has on TV

...after a fantastic meal of hers





Bed brings out the NYT crossword
Takes about 20 minutes
Then
Droolin' an REM river


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2022)

Well I spend my evenings however I want.  May be  music or movies or anything I find to do


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2022)

I often have a little snack in the evening.  
The one missing piece was for company.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2022)

win231 said:


> I often have a little snack in the evening.
> The one missing piece was for company.


Well, it's nice you saved a slice for your guests!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 5, 2022)

We used to be at a dance almost every night that my wife wasn't working. She was a paramedic in the ambulance service, so her work was in shifts around the clock, as in, early, late and nights. We still go to the occasional latin & ballroom dance but we tend to stay at home more these days. My wife will be busy in her sewing cabin, I am currently writing about life with a vintage MG. It ties in nicely in that we recently went to an MG meeting. My wife is the lady in the hat, wearing the 1940's style, yellow dress.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> I often have a little snack in the evening.
> The one missing piece was for company.


I bet you remember a time when you _Would_ have eaten that...


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I bet you remember a time when you _Would_ have eaten that...


♫♫ Those were the days, my friend.....We thought they'd never end......♫♫


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2022)

Pappy said:


> In my house, this is our nightly routine. I do read a lot while watching tv too.
> 
> View attachment 218634View attachment 218635


deleted I didn't see the original post date


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Having a lot of sleeping issues as of late. Up at night, and don't get to bed until dawn. What is this? Normal behavior for me is early to bed, early to rise. Now I am asleep for a good part of the day. It makes me crazy. I do not like it at all.  I have talked to my doctor, and have had sleeping pills to try and get back to normal but it has not worked.  I finally just started to accept it. It does make it hard to do the normal things that require appointments. Not only for me but also my pets.  Has anyone else suffered from this?


My body clock is normal when I stay awake a little late and sleep a little late in the morning. Every so often I'll go too late at night and too late the next day. Yes, accepting an off schedule for a while seems to work better than stressing over it.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 5, 2022)

I generally work in the shop from 9am to 6:30 or 7pm, with a hour and a half lunch break around two. Cook diner in the evening, and watch some you-tube, do some house work, and take the dog out a time or two.. Occasionally watch a movie from the library.


----------



## unoriginalussername (Jul 5, 2022)

Right here if it’s not too hot.  I use to smoke things while sipping my knob creek.  I don’t bourbon any more


----------



## Ronni (Jul 17, 2022)

It’s pretty much the same on work days and the weekend because even on days off we’re both still working around the house, running errands etc. 

We always sit before dinner and have a drink together, whatever we each feel like. We keep a modest bar so the choices are a variety of cocktails (margarita, Moscow mile, highball, vodka tonic, dirty martini or beer or wine) 

Because we often don’t get home till 5 or 6, it’s often 7.30 or so when Ron takes his shower while I start dinner, and when he’s done bathing he’s my Sous chef helping me chop/prep. We often switch and he’ll cook and I’ll help.

We turn the tv on while we’re doing dinner prep, maybe have another drink, watch a show while dinner is cooking. Major cleanup is done by the one who doesn’t cook, but we both pitch in 

After dinner Ron heads to the bedroom to climb in and watch more TV. I’ll walk the dogs one last time, maybe cycle the laundry, get stuff set up with clients for my next day. He’s usually asleep by 9 or so (he’s up at 5.00) I’ll fall asleep between 10-10.30, and am up between 6.00-6.30.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 17, 2022)

Evenings are errand time, due to hot weather.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Wellington_Wimpy (Jul 20, 2022)

I retired a year before the pandemic.  It turns out there was not much difference between retiring and sheltering in place.  I still wear a mask.  And I am somewhat introvert, so when I go to the store, I avoid people the best I can.  

Other than that: keep house, watch Today show, read stuff on internet, then local evening news.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2022)

If I feel like watching tv I put on WE tv and watch Criminal minds or Law and Order. If not I am on here.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 31, 2022)

Sculpt in clay while I watch old black and white movies generally.
Alone.  Have my dog but he doesn't talk much.
Here are the sculptures I've been doing the last couple of nights:


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2022)

i basically come home from work, shower, find something to eat and take care of a few dishes and start a wash. then i play video games till around 2 or 3 in the morning. usually in bed by 4 if i work the next day. at some point i try to get on the forums during gaming breaks and get caught up.


----------

